# c'est nous qui / ce sont eux qui



## Cath.S.

Bonjour,

suite à un fil dans le forum anglais-français, où il nous était demandé si l'on devait dire _c'est moi qui suis_ ou_ c'est moi qui est_, je me suis retrouvée bien embêtée, non pas quant à la réponse à cette question, mais lorsque j'ai voulu conjuguer un verbe. Voici ce qui m'est venu naturellement:

C'est moi qui range
c'est toi qui ranges
c'est lui / elle qui range
c'est  nous qui rangeons 
c'est  vous qui rangez 
ce sont eux / elles qui rangent

Consciente de la contradiction, je ne suis pas allée jusqu'au bout, me cantonnant lâchement aux personnes du singulier.  

Autant j'hésiterais à écrire_ c'est eux / elles qui sont_, qui me semble appartenir à un style parlé assez relâché, autant _ce sont nous_ et ce sont vous me semble étrange - qu'en pensez-vous ?

Ce sont /seront   vous qui serez juges. 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je trouverais ça étrange aussi "ce sont nous" (ça sonne même horrible). C'est toujours "c'est nous" pour moi.
Mais n'attends pas d'explication de ma part...


----------



## walkyrie

Si ça peut faire avancer le débat (extrait de "_Grammaire méthodique du français_" de Martin Riegel, Jean-Christophe Pelat et René Rioul) : 

"En principe, le singulier _c'est_ est suivi d'un groupe nominal au singulier ou d'une structure propositionnelle équivalente; le pluriel _ce sont_ est suivi d'un groupe nominal au pluriel : _Ce ne sont pas les ennemis naturels qui se battent_ (Giraudoux). Mais _ce sont_ est exclu devant devant les pronoms personnels _nous_ et _vous_ : _C'est nous/vous_. Le singulier est aussi préféré dans certaines structures : _Est-ce eux ? Ce n'est pas eux. C'est dix francs. Fût-ce les dieux...Sera-ce les remèdes attendus ?_ Dans l'usage courant, à l'oral surtout, _c'est_ tend à remplacer _ce sont_, par souci d'invariabilité."


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci Karine et Walkyrie.

Je ne connaissais pas l'existence de cette règle, qui semble bien refléter l'usage. Cependant je continue de préférer_ *ce sont* eux_, invariabilité ou non.

Il semblerait que de nombreux locuteurs fassent de même, du moins sur internet :
ce sont eux qui obtient beaucoup plus de résultats (986.000) que
c'est eux qui (377.000) lors d'une recherche avec Google.


----------



## CapnPrep

L'élément introduit par "_c'est_" dans ces structures n'est pas le sujet. On sait, par exemple, que "_moi_" et "_toi_" ne peuvent pas remplir cette fonction : *_Moi suis fatigué_, *_Toi t'en vas_.

En plus des groupes nominaux et des groupes verbaux à l'infinitif, "_c'est_" peut introduire des groupes prépositionnels et des circonstancielles, qui ne jouent jamais le rôle du sujet en français.C'est sous le lit que je me suis caché.
C'est parce que tu fumes trop que tu n'as pas d'appétit.​Si l'élément qui suit "_c'est_" n'est pas le sujet de la phrase, il ne peut pas déterminer l'accord du verbe. Logiquement, "_c'est_" devrait rester invariable. Donc, _c'est moi, c'est nous, c'est eux_.

Seulement, à la troisième personne, avec un nom pluriel, "_ce sont_" est « considéré comme une marque de l'usage soigné ». Par ex., _Ce sont des mensonges_ (fam. _C'est des mensonges_). Toutefois, « *C'est eux (elles)* est plus courant que *ce sont eux (elles)*. » (Larousse, _Difficultés grammaticales_) Dans le TFLi : _« ce sont eux, elles;_ fam. _c'est eux, elles._* Rem. *_C'est nous, c'est vous_ restent toujours au sing. »

L'accord au pluriel est possible pour les formes simples de "_être_" (_sont, étaient, furent_, _seront?_, etc.)
Que pensez-vous des exemples suivants, avec des auxiliaires ?
_Ce doivent être eux. Ce peuvent être elles. Ce vont être des résultats décevants. Ç'auront été les exemples les plus douteux._


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci pour ta réponse, CapnPrep.


> *C'est eux (elles)* est plus courant que *ce sont eux (elles)*.


Pas chez les internautes, c.f. mon message précédent.


> Que pensez-vous des exemples suivants, avec des auxiliaires ?
> _Ce doivent  être eux. Ce peuvent être  elles. Ce vont être des résultats décevants. Ç'auront été les exemples les plus douteux._


Voici ce que j'en pense.


----------



## turquesa

excactamente quelle est la différence entre c'est et ce, je connais que ce est demostrative. Mais comment l'utiliser.

Mercie do votre aide.


----------



## MarcB

turquesa said:


> excactamente quelle est la différence entre c'est et ce, je connais que ce est demostrative. Mais comment l'utiliser.
> 
> Mercie do votre aide.


ce+ est=c'est  au pluriel ce sont


----------



## CABEZOTA

turquesa said:


> excactamente quelle est la différence entre c'est et ce, je connais que ce est demostrative. Mais comment l'utiliser. Mercie do votre aide.



"C'" est la contraction du pronom démonstratif "ce" : 
"C'est" < ce (=cela) + est

Comme l'a fait remarquer Capnprep, 


> L'élément introduit par "_c'est_" dans ces structures n'est pas le sujet.


... ce qui revient à dire que _*le démonstratif n'est pas attribut, comme il l'était encore dans l'ancienne langue*_. En effet, en ancien et moyen français, on pouvait dire :

_"Ce suis je", "Ce sommes nous". _

Dans ces phrases, le démonstratif "ce" était attribut et le sujet était le pronom personnel : "je", "nous", etc... C'est de cet ancien usage que nous survit ce pluriel aberrant dans le système du français moderne : _"ce sont eux"_.

_*Aujourd'hui, nous avons deux possibilités :*_

1. _*On considère "c'est" comme un présentatif figé, donc non susceptible de variation.*_ "c'est" est alors comme un mot, de la même façon que "voici"/"voilà", qui viennent de la contraction d'un verbe et d'un adverbe ("vois ici" = regarde ce que je te montre ici), se sont figés et ne varient plus : *"voyezci", *"voyonsci", *voientlà"... Dans ce cas, "c'est" est un présentatif invariable : "C'est des grands arbres".

2. _*Ou bien on veut encore reconnaître dans "c'est" la somme d'un pronom démonstratif et du verbe être*_ - une analyse qui n'est pas sans poser problème, car vous ne pouvez pas vraiment remplacer "ce" par "cela" dans les présentatifs...
Dans ce cas, on l'a vu "ce" ne peut être attribut, il est nécessairement en fonction sujet, l'attribut étant à droite du verbe être, contrairement à l'ancienne langue. Or, _*"Ce" est un pronom démonstratif neutre et surtout SINGULIER*_, comme "cela". "Ce" n'a pas de pluriel, à la différence de "celui"/"celle" > "ceux". Du coup, _*une forme comme "ce sont" nous fait accorder une verbe au pluriel avec un sujet singulier*_, ce qui est complètement incohérent. 

Est-il plus élégant de dire "ce sont" au pluriel avec un attribut/une séquence du présentatif au pluriel ? Indéniablement, on le ressent comme une formulation plus soignée, si incohérente soit-elle. Verlaine emploie parfois, comme un effet de style, des "c'est" + pluriel pour encanailler ses vers et restituer une gouaille propre à la voix qui s'exprime dans le poème. 

L'idée que "c'est + pluriel" est d'un langage relâché n'est donc pas nouvelle et on ne peut pas ne pas en tenir compte. Elle est surtout largement enseignée telle quelle dans les collèges et les lycées. Avant, on savait mieux s'exprimer, on n'était pas si négligent. On savait que "c'est" + pluriel est d'un langage relâché, comme nous le confirme le Trésor de la Langue française. Il n'y a bien que dans le langage familier et relâché de Racine, bien connu pour son laisser-aller dans le maniement du français, qu'on trouve des horreurs comme : _*"Ce n'est pas les Troyens, c'est Hector qu'on poursuit"*_... 

Je crois que cette question, qui n'est pas en soi si terrible à examiner, est l'une des plus mal présentées et analysées dans nos grammaires ou dictionnaires de référence - y compris, si mes souvenirs sont bons, par Grevisse : toutes analysent la fonction du pronom démonstratif (anciennement attribut, aujourd'hui sujet), mais, une fois que c'est fait, aucune ne s'intéresse au nombre de ce pronom, pourtant essentiel pour analyser l'accord du verbe...


----------



## Francois114

Tout à fait d'accord : le "ce" de "c'est" n'est pas celui qui, en ancien français, était, en fait, un équivalent de "celà".
Il pouvait d'ailleurs aussi être complément d'objet direct : "Ce sais-je bien" (Chrétien de Troyes; Erec et Enide, vers 59) : c'est-à-dire "Je sais bien _cela_". ou complément circonstanciel "Por ce dist Crestiens de Troies..." (v. 9).

Cependant, la difficulté peut venir d'une confusion entre "présentatif" au sens strict : "_C'est_ de la fleur de sel de l'île de Ré : c'est pour ça que _c'est_ cher" et opérateur d'extraction (ou de "mise en valeur") : "c'est vous qui le dites, ce n'est pas moi". cf : "*C'est* / _ce sont_ des pommes de terre de Noirmoutier, *c'est* pour ça que *c'est* cher / _qu'elles sont chères_"

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? (personnellement, je flotte un peu là-dessus)


----------



## voyager_ds_l'francais

*Bonjour,*



CABEZOTA said:


> _*Aujourd'hui, nous avons deux possibilités :*_
> 
> 1. _*On considère "c'est" comme un présentatif figé, donc non susceptible de variation.*_ "c'est" est alors comme un mot, de la même façon que "voici"/"voilà", qui viennent de la contraction d'un verbe et d'un adverbe ("vois ici" = regarde ce que je te montre ici), se sont figés et ne varient plus : *"voyezci", *"voyonsci", *voientlà"... Dans ce cas, "c'est" est un présentatif invariable : "C'est des grands arbres".
> 
> 2. _*Ou bien on veut encore reconnaître dans "c'est" la somme d'un pronom démonstratif et du verbe être*_ -
> [...] "Ce" n'a pas de pluriel, à la différence de "celui"/"celle" > "ceux". Du coup, _*une forme comme "ce sont" nous fait accorder une verbe au pluriel avec un sujet singulier*_, ce qui est complètement incohérent.


 

*Je me souviens que je me suis fait corrigé lorsque j'ai dit: "Ce n'est pas tes affaires".*

*"Ce ne sont pas tes affaires", me répliqua-t-on.*

*Merci d'avance*


----------



## Francois114

voyager_ds_l'francais said:


> *"Ce ne sont pas tes affaires", me répliqua-t-on.*


... on eut tort et raison à la fois.

Raison parce que, grammaticalement, ça doit en principe s'accorder.
Tort parce que tout le monde (francophones natifs cultivés ou non) a, au moins une fois dans sa vie, dit ...
_c'est pas tes oignons..._
_c'est pas ton problème..._
_c'est pas tes affaires..._

Parce que quand on dit ça, on est trop énervé pour penser à la grammaire  (vous remarquez que je tire amicalement la langue à tous ceux qui jureront que "non, eux, ils ne feraient jamais une telle fôôôôte" !)


----------



## raphaelenka

Il est vrai que  la forme "c'est" est en train de devenir de plus en plus courant. A tel point que les francophones ont tendance à ignorer que "ce sont" serait plus juste.
Dans grammaire progressive on nous dit que 
" ce sont" est utilisé dans le langage distingué
ce sont mes chaussures
et à l'oral on dira
c'est mes chaussures.
Quant à moi, je préfère ce sont mes chaussures... Serais-je distingué?


----------



## CABEZOTA

raphaelenka said:


> Il est vrai que la forme "c'est" est en train de devenir de plus en plus courant. A tel point que les francophones ont tendance à ignorer que "ce sont" serait plus juste.



"Ce sont" n'est pas plus juste que "c'est", il est au contraire devenu complètement incohérent du point de vue syntaxique (accorder un verbe au pluriel avec un sujet singulier?!), mais il s'est en effet imposé an fil du temps, et il est associé dans l'esprit de beaucoup de locuteurs au langage soigné.


----------



## raphaelenka

c'est ce que j'ai cru lire...
je vais vérifier
pourquoi serait-ce incohérent?
si je dis : ce sont mes chaussures. Qu'est-ce qu'il y a d'illogique


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour Raphaelenka,

J'ai développé longuement ce point sur cette même page, tu trouveras tout le détail un peu plus haut .



> si je dis : ce sont mes chaussures. Qu'est-ce qu'il y a d'illogique



_*"Ce"*_ est un déterminant démonstratif neutre et _*singulier*_, comme le mot latin dont il est issu (<ecce hoc). _*"sont"*_ est le verbe être à la 3ème personne du _*pluriel*_...

Donc si tu dis "ce sont mes chaussures",
- _*Soit tu accordes un verbe au pluriel avec un sujet singulier*_, ce qui est absurde.
- _*Soit tu considères qu'en fait, "ce" n'est pas le sujet mais un attribut*_, le sujet étant "chaussures" (=Mes chaussures sont ce/cela). Mais_* cette analyse ne tient pas*_ : il faudrait alors dire, comme en ancien français, "c'êtes vous", "ce sommes nous", "ce suis je", "c'es tu"...

Dans les deux cas il y a une incohérence.


----------



## raphaelenka

vraiment intéressant !!
merci beaucoup de cette explication
je suis un peu lent mais alors si je comprends correctement, bien que "ce sont mes chaussures" soit plus distingué, il est plus correct de dire " c'est mes chaussures"?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Les deux formes sont consacrées par l'usage, et "ce sont" est ressenti par l'ensemble des locuteurs comme plus élégant, plus soigné ; mais ici, plus soigné ne signifie pas plus logique ! Il n'es pas rare, en français, qu'une forme populaire - voire une faute - devienne au fil du temps châtiée, et inversement, qu'une tournure propre au langage littéraire perde progressivement sa distinction pour devenir populaire !

En conclusion : on ne vous reprochera jamais de dire "ce sont mes chaussures", mais vous pouvez refuser qu'on vous reproche "c'est mes chaussures", seule forme logique et parfaitement correcte.


----------



## zbrock77

Cet immeuble, c'est nous qui l'avions construit.

Cet immeuble, ce sont nous qui l'avions construit.


Lequel est correct?


----------



## Alcon Gui

Cet immeuble, c'est nous qui l'avions construit.


----------



## gvergara

zbrock77 said:


> Cet immeuble, c'est nous qui l'avions construit.
> 
> Cet immeuble, ce sont nous qui l'avions construit.
> 
> 
> Lequel est correct?


D'aprés ce que j'ai lu dans de très bons livres de grammaire, on utilise la mise relief _ce sont... que_ uniquement quand on met le pronom _eux_ ou un nom de 3ème presonne pluriel; dans tous les autres cas on utilise _c'est.... que._

Gonzalo


----------

